# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  استفتاء: الجزائر وروني "الأقبح" في المونديال

## مشتت بشوالات

استفتاء: الجزائر وروني "الأقبح" في المونديال



تسبب لاعبو الجزائر بقصات شعورهم اللافتة خلال مشاركتهم في كأس العالم الحالية بجنوب أفريقيا، في منح منتخب بلادهم لقب أقبح منتخب في كأس العالم،

فيما أدى المستوى المتواضع الذي أظهره المهاجم الإنجليزي وين روني وعروضه المخيبة في المونديال، إلى اختياره أقبح لاعب في المونديال.

وذكرت صحيفة "فيرست بوست" الإنجليزية "أنه في استفتاء لأجمل وأقبح اللاعبين في المونديال، اختير قائد المنتخب الإيطالي فابيو كانافارو أجمل لاعبي المونديال، ولاعب إنجلترا واين روني أقبح اللاعبين، فيما تم اختيار حارس مرمى انجلترا ديفيد جيمس فقط ضمن أجمل 11 لاعبا في المونديال.

وقال المدير المختص بقسم الجمال في الصحيفة "إن اختيار أسوأ المنتخبات شكلاً في المونديال، وقع على منتخب الجزائر، بسبب ما ظهر به لاعبوه من قصات شعر غريبة تشبه "عرف الديك" مما جعلهم يبدون الأقبح".

وأضاف المختص" لكن لاعبي المنتخب الإنجليزي ظهروا أكثر جاذبية إلى صديقاتهم وزوجاتهم فقط، وهذا بالطبع يرجع إلى حساباتهم التي يمتلكونها في البنوك فقط وليس إلى شكلهم".

----------


## mylife079

وقال المدير المختص بقسم الجمال في الصحيفة "إن اختيار أسوأ المنتخبات شكلاً في المونديال، وقع على منتخب الجزائر، بسبب ما ظهر به لاعبوه من قصات شعر غريبة تشبه "عرف الديك" مما جعلهم يبدون الأقبح".

وأضاف المختص" لكن لاعبي المنتخب الإنجليزي ظهروا أكثر جاذبية إلى صديقاتهم وزوجاتهم فقط، وهذا بالطبع يرجع إلى حساباتهم التي يمتلكونها في البنوك فقط وليس إلى شكلهم". 


الموضوع ما كان المقصود منه تبيان القبيح من الجميل 

كان الغرض منه الاساءة للمنتخب العربي الوحيد المشارك في المونديال

واظهار العنصرية بطريقة ذكيه 

اسالبيهم وسخة مكشوفة و معروفة الانجليز

----------


## دليلة

انجليز حاقدين لانو كانو فاكرين راح يسحقو المنتخب العربي وكانو داخلين مستهزئين بنا لما وقف لهم المنتخب الجزائري ندا لند صارو يحكو هيك 

انتقادكم ان دل على شئ انما يدل على ان المنتخب الجزائري صار يشكل اهتمام كبير لكبرى الجرائد والكل يتسارع لجلب خبر عن هدا الفريق الرائع

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

وجهات نظر اشكركم على طرحها ...

----------


## ديالا

ميرسي شكرا

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

العفو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تسلم دياتك مشتت بس بظل الفريق الاخضر مشرف لجميع العرب بهذا المونديال رغم خروجه المبكر  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------

